

TechCrunch.com daily uniques down ~60% since sale to AOL. - lawlit
http://trends.google.com/websites?q=techcrunch.com&geo=all&date=all&sort=0

======
friendstock
Is this part of a general trend?

YC is down too:

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=ycombinator.com&geo=...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=ycombinator.com&geo=all&date=all)

